# Driveshaft bushing?



## Rkcrwlr (Dec 20, 2017)

Anyone know if there's a PN for this steel bushing that's welded to the chassis? 8hp 25" craftsman. 1.25" OD 5/8" ID and about 1/4" thick. Or other options?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Is this what you're looking for? Had to redo as the first failed miserably.


----------



## sock-feet (Dec 14, 2017)

I think you are looking for #223 in parts diagram and the sears web site doesn't show it as an available part.

https://www.searspartsdirect.com/model-number/c950529300/0247/1507200.html


----------



## sock-feet (Dec 14, 2017)

That almost looks like a pressed in bearing that has seized. It looks like it did quite a bit of damage to the shaft as well.

I had to tack weld one of my shafts and file it down because the bearing seized and spun on the shaft.


----------

